# Mixing one warm and one cool white E27 CFL bulbs vs LED downlight fixture



## apollo77 (Jun 13, 2015)

It's been many years now that I've notice lighting installation utilizing this method (1 warm + 1 cool white) for the traditional double lamp recessed CFL down light.
What is the practical function for this?
Is it to achieve the color temperature for a more natural white?
Perhaps because the tone is easier on our eyes?
Can an LED downlight with 4000-4500K be a direct replacement without any lost benefits?
BTW, the application will be for a shoe retail store.
Your professional guidance will be very much appreciated.

Ryks.


----------



## CoveAxe (Jun 14, 2015)

> Is it to achieve the color temperature for a more natural white?



That's your answer. This was because until very recently most LED lights came in 2700k or 5000k. Mixing the two gives you ~4000k.



> Can an LED downlight with 4000-4500K be a direct replacement without any lost benefits?



Yep. Now that 4000k is becoming more common, there's less reason to do this color mixing.


----------



## apollo77 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you CoveAxe!


----------



## poiihy (Jun 14, 2015)

Also, I think mixing colors gives you better CRI.


----------



## CoveAxe (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't think so. If you had a very high CRI 2700k and 5000k, I would think the mixed CRI would certainly be lower than if you had a high CRI at 4000k. Either way, I've never heard of anyone doing it just for CRI. They did it because they wanted a more "neutral" color temperature.


----------



## brickbat (Jun 15, 2015)

poiihy said:


> Also, I think mixing colors gives you better CRI.



Without knowing a heck of a lot more about the specifics of the lamps involved, I think it gives you an unpredictable CRI.


----------



## brickbat (Jun 15, 2015)

deleted....


----------

